# Audi Driving Experience Competition!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Audi UK has given us a fantastic opportunity to attend a day at Silverstone to help us work closer with them. The organisation head from 10 of the UK's most active Audi enthusiast groups have been personally invited along with a second space for one of our members. They have specified this second place must be used as a prize for a competition for the clubs to set up.

This is a one day only event scheduled for Friday 31st May. The winner of this prize must be able to attend on this day, must be able to arrive at Silverstone for 8am using their own transport, must be at least 21 years old and have no more than eight penalty points on their licence.

There will be two parts to the day, the first will involve getting to grips with some of Audi's finest machinery, the TT RS, the RS5 and also the R8 V10. These will be put to the test around parts of the Silverstone track learning how they respond to situations including cornering, understeer, ABS braking, high speed lane changes and avoidance manoeuvres.

The second part of the day will be participation in a meeting to discuss how our Club can work closer with Audi UK alongside representatives from 10 other UK Audi enthusiast groups. This is why having not only the organisation head but also a club member involved to put forward different opinions and perspectives is very important.

The winner of this prize will be chosen at random from a list at 6pm Sunday 19th May, we need to supply the winners details to Audi the following morning. To have your name on the draw list you only need to fulfil three simple criteria; you need to be a current member of the TTOC, you need to have an account registered on the TTOC Members Area, and you need to have purchased a ticket to EvenTT13. All people matching those three conditions will be eligible to be part of the draw. The winner will be contacted by telephone shortly after 6pm on Sunday 19th May to confirm they are able to accept the prize, so please ensure your phone number is correct on your Club Shop account. If for any reason we are unable to contact the winner at that time, or the person drawn out is not able to accept the prize we will simply draw the next name out and continue.

The usual price of the Audi Driving Experience day if £499 per person so we cannot emphasise how amazing this chance is, not only this but you will also help in the forging of closer and more beneficial links between the TTOC and Audi UK.

Full details about the Audi Driving Experience Day can be found here:

http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/audi-d ... stone.html

You can purchase your tickets to EvenTT13 here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/tickets

If you have not already registered for an account on the TTOC Members Area you can do so here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Who will be representing the TTOC at this event?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I have one place being invited and named personally by Audi UK wanting me to attend.

But both people will be "Representing the TTOC", so we won't know who is exactly until Sunday evening


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

See you there Nick.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nick, i have sent you TWO PM's about this. I know you have seen them a day ago. A reply would be nice.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Nick, i have sent you TWO PM's about this. I know you have seen them a day ago. A reply would be nice.


I think he had his hands full replacing bits on his car.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

* drumroll * Ladies and gentlemen...we have a winner for the Audi Driving Experience!

Name to follow in a few minutes


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The winner of the Audi Driving Experience day is....

John Pegg of Nottinghamshire!!

Congratulations to John - we'll be in touch with full details!


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, what can I say...?
Many thanks doesn't seem enough, but thank you & I am so looking forward to it


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Have a great time :mrgreen:


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Gratz, hope you have a great time!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic John! Enjoy your day


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice one John

Have a great day mate

I will forward to the photos

Well done again mate

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Have a great time John, look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!
I was doing hand stands round the lounge after I had "the call", as I've never won anything :-o
I'm so excited 
I must remember to take my good camera with me, for sure!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I did the Audi Driving Experience last year, one of the best days of my life and I learnt more about car control in those few hours than in the previous 30 years (well it felt that way). Enjoy.


----------



## sniperftw (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow what an awesome prize!!!


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, it was amazing 

A full on day driving an RS5, a TTRS plus & the latest R8 V10 plus.
All were fantastic & so were all of the Audi Instructors.

This was a £499 experience & I would recommend anyone do it!
I don't have much free money & most of it goes on my mk1 TTC, but I would gladly pay to have another go at this.

As MighTy Tee said, you learn so much in just a few hours than years of driving.

Again, what an amazing day

THANK YOU TTOC, Nick & of course Audi UK for making it possible.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Look forward to hearing all about it John.

Good for you mate.


----------

